# docking station question?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

:sn::yikes::boxer::hsd:hi i have the onkyo 5009 i want to buy a docking station for the amp and i want to buy a iphone 5 will the up a1 docking station support iphone 5 if not what docking station can i use to connect to the onkyo 5009 and iphone 5 need help asap


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Have not used them myself but Onkyo has the DS-A5 docking station. I should think there are others out there as well.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Personally I would just get a $99 Apple TV. My Denon AVR-4520CI has AirPlay, but I never use it. Especially with HBO GO and Max GO support Airplay, the Apple TV makes that much more sense as most AVR's that offer AirPlay and most Docking Stations only support audio.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It's nice that the 5009 is I-phone ready. Here's a link to the section in the owners manual.

http://www.uk.onkyo.com/downloads/1/9/7/0/5/Manual_TX-NR5009_TX-NR3009_En.pdf

It's in the "controlling other componets" section. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tonto said:


> It's nice that the 5009 is I-phone ready. Here's a link to the section in the owners manual.
> 
> http://www.uk.onkyo.com/downloads/1/9/7/0/5/Manual_TX-NR5009_TX-NR3009_En.pdf
> 
> It's in the "controlling other componets" section. Hope this helps.


Hello,
The problem is that most likely it only supports the audio portion. While that is quite convenient, being able to stream video like from HBO GO is amazing as it offers every single episode from every TV Series that have ever aired it utterly trounces what is offered from HBO On Demand. AirPlay in an AVR really is somewhat meaningless when for $99 you can get an Apple TV which offers far more functionality.
Best,
Jack


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If the docking station uses the same connector (30 pin or lightning) as the iPhone 5 it should work fine.
If it uses Bluetooth it should work fine.


----------

